# I couldn't believe it...



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

This is the most ridiculous thing ever - I'm so happy.

As you know I have been wanting new ratties for ages - especially a black one. Well this guy who lives up the road who I used to be good friends with when we were younger apparently also has rats (which I was unaware of) but our mothers still keep in touch.

Anyway last night my mum comes into my room and goes "you know Jack up the road has a couple of baby rats that his mum won't let him keep". I was up the road at his house faster than you can say Quidditch....:001_tt2:

Turns out he had an accidental litter while free roaming his rats (idiot). I had a look at the babies and two of them immediately caught my eye. A little baby black berkshire and a lovely silvery/grey/white coloured one.

Needless to say the two are now officially my ratties. They are so tiny, though I'm not sure how old they are, much smaller than binky and smudge were.

The black one didn't move for the whole night until I heard her rummaging around at like 3 in the morning!

I need help with a name for the ****** coloured one but I have decided on Kola for the black girl.

Any suggestions?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww I'm so happy for you.
They will need plenty of chicken and eggs to build them up!
And lots of curly kale. Amongst other foods.
Are they eating solids? 

As for names I'm rubbish at my hubby named majority of my rats. 

Now how dare you make this thread with no pictures!! Shame on you


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

They had some ham and som [email protected] nuggets but didn't eat much. They were very shy like didn't move. I hope they are old enough but he said they were 8 weeks. Will post pics soon but I only have two poor quality ones!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Here they are - Kola and No Name haha


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Well Kola is a type of nut, so why not call the other one Coconut?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww new babies!! 

Yeah, as Blade said, they'll be needing scrambled/boiled eggs, good quality kitten food, chicken etc. Generally lots of protein!!

When are intro's? And more pics?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

RattyCake said:


> Well Kola is a type of nut, so why not call the other one Coconut?


Oooo...even just "Coco". That's cute


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm I thought of Coco but it made me think of hot chocolate for some reason hah. I didn't know Kola was a nut, I thought of it when drinking diet coke and thought the word Cola looked better with a K 

I will get them eggs kitten food and chicken tonight - what kitten food do u recommend?

Also how old would you say the are judging by Kola as she is a bit more in perspective?


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cat food???  just playing, Ive always liked the names faye, jewel and minnie (as in minnie mouse)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

LynseyB said:


> When are intro's?


I don't know I'm a bit worried as they are probably half the size of Binky and Smudge. Do you think I should just get on with it?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> I don't know I'm a bit worried as they are probably half the size of Binky and Smudge. Do you think I should just get on with it?


Yup!  Being young and smaller is a good thing as they should be less of a "threat" and much easier to intro.

I'd get on with letting them meet on neutral ground. A bed? Or the bath? (with a towel down and plug in )


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Regards age I'd say between 6-8 weeks as they look in proportion like mini rats. When there younger you can tell as I've had a 3.5 week old from a feeder breeder and he was a lot smaller than kola.

Cat food- I used to feed the small tins of gourmet cat food. But the applause cat food is good. If not then the whiskers cat food but with real meat pieces in it. There poo will stink because of all the protein but this way they'll have a good start and not be scrawny.

I'd start intros now. 
They are at a good age to intro as they won't be a threat to your older girls being under 12 weeks and all. Plus girls are a lot easier to intro.

Just remember to do it in the bath. There will be pinning down,bit of boxing but that's normal. Poss a bit of squeaking. Any aggressive behaviour is side sidling,fur on end,back leg ninja kicking and of course biting on the bum.

If all goes well they'll need to go in a small clean bare cage.
For 3 days to bond then move on to the explorer, keep it bare and it will need a thorough clean as well.

They are gorgeous. Don't know what variety the other is but with clear pics should be able to tell.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking 6-8 weeks (nearer 6 tbh). The white one is so cute as well like her face is so nice haha. I couldn't get a good pic as she was stuck in the sputnik all night.

They haven't bitten me so I'm hoping they are going to be lovely girls when they come out of themselves a bit


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrong post!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

:thumbup:

I'm so happy for you! And they're so cute!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww they're sweeties - I love it when things just happen like that like its meant to be.

As for names seeing as you have a Kola, how about Pepsi for the other one?!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Aww they're sweeties - I love it when things just happen like that like its meant to be.
> 
> As for names seeing as you have a Kola, how about Pepsi for the other one?!


I think Pepsi is nice but I'm such a diet coke addict I couldnt bring myself to call her pepsi haha. I am thinking along the lines of a drink though


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Fizz?
Schweppes?!!
Tango, Fanta, Sprite?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i was thinking kiki till you said you were thinking along the lines of a drink, i love sprite though


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh I like Sprite (in both ways ) 

I will discuss with the GF when i get home


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wouldnt it be best to quarentine them for a couple of weeks before doing intros, you dont know what they could be carrying reallly

beautiful rats though  bet your so happy to have got them


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> wouldnt it be best to quarentine them for a couple of weeks before doing intros, you dont know what they could be carrying reallly
> 
> beautiful rats though  bet your so happy to have got them


Yeah I read somewhere about quarantining them. What could they have that is contagious?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

To be honest they've already been in your home now so it's too late.
Also, I would highly doubt they have anything- they've only been exposed to their own family, so if they're not sick then they probably won't be. Nursing babies also are excluded from the QT process because they get antibodies from mum's milk- yours haven't been weaned very long so while it's possible it's not likely.
QT is an absolute must in America because they have a higher rate of Sendai or SDA (really horrible, horrible diseases that can wipe out a whole colony)
Yes we've had it here, but fewer cases.
QT is more recommended here for rats that have come from bad backgrounds. As long as no other rats have come in or out of the house in the time they were weaned and you collected them then it's likely fine.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Yeah I read somewhere about quarantining them. What could they have that is contagious?


Rats are susceptable to a number of illessnes and parasites, from some very mild ones like lice and mites, to the very severe, such as the often deadly viruses SDA and Sendai. Unfortunately rats are often infected and contagious for several weeks before they might begin to show any symptoms of being ill.

So proper quarantining is vital when new animals come in


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I was going to say that quarantine us pointless now as there in your home in the same air space and no doubt you've handled them and then gone to your other ratties.

Some rats carry SDA virus which can kill off most of your rats. 
There there been a few cases of pets at home rats carrying it.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah yeah that makes sense. The guy I got them from does apparently take in rats occasionally (can't believe I didn't know this) so they may have been around other rats.

As for them being in my home they haven't been within two rooms distance of my other girls. Could they have caught something from that distance?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Had you worn the same clothes and washed your hands in between seeing each group?
Ideally to quarantine they need to be in another house.

But changing clothes and washing your hands when handling each group should be ok I guess. 
I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm literally panicking now. I've just read up about it and it sounds awful. How common is it in the UK?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

National Fancy Rat Society


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Really I wouldn't panic.

They've been at your mates house so unless he's bought back any infected rats yours should be fine. Why not ask him?

I read that you can actually carry SDA on you when going to the vets,pet shops and some rat shows!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

They are so cute. Not a drink but I like the name Buttons


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I'm guessing it isn't too common seeing as I haven't heard of anyone on here getting it? Most of the articles seem to be American so I'm guessing it is mostly in America.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

On the fancyratsforum there is a list of members who have had it this yr and last. It's in the health section.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's really not that common at all. Try not to panic!
Like Blade said, you can pick up the disease if you go anywhere with animals (outdoors anyone?!) then you're supposed to wait 3 hours and have a shower and change your clothes between seeing those animals and your own, but who can honestly say they've always done that?
SDA or Sendai or maybe both, I can't remember, is/are airborne, which is why a separate airspace is necessary, which again you're supposed to wait/shower/change clothes before seeing your own rats.
But like I said, it's quite rare in this country so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

After having a bit of a read around I am not as panicked as before. It seems to be more one of those things that everyone dreads due to the severity of its consequences. I also spoke to my friend who said only his rats were around who he has had for ages so I'm hoping that they will be fine.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Btw regarding intros...when I put them in the bath do I put the resident rats in first then the new rats or the other way round?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It shouldn't make too much difference since it's a neutral area, but to be safe put the newbies in first so the oldies don't get territorial.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

chrisd said:


> I think Pepsi is nice but I'm such a diet coke addict I couldnt bring myself to call her pepsi haha. I am thinking along the lines of a drink though


I'm sat here drinking diet coke at the moment. 

I'd name them Kola and Lola.

_Lola Loves Kola. _
<3


----------

